# Cross post from Southeast: "Stolen" Serotta in Miami Springs, FL



## mtn_man2 (Sep 29, 2006)

Hoping those in the area could keep a look out for a couple of bikes that were purchased from a shop in Wyoming using stolen information and impersonating a past customer. If you have any details please contact Fitzgerald's Bicycles in Jackson, WY. 307-734-6886.

Bike # 1

2010 Serotta HSG Carbon frame. 57cm. Raw carbon with white decals. Serial # HB57186
Full Ultegra 6700 group
Reynolds Solitude wheels


Bike # 2

2010 Orbea Orca. 57cm. Red. Serial # SNMAT9LOH0058
Full Sram Force group
Mavic Ksyrium Elite wheels
Orbea Carbon seatpost
Orbea Aluminum bar and stem


----------

